
Improving the world's most popular functional language: Excel (2003) - Tomte
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/simonpj/Papers/excel/
======
osullivj
Thanks: this paper was new to me. As well as being the most popular functional
programming system, Excel is also the most popular end user dev platform. I
agree that Excel needs a mechanism for reusability, but IMHO that should be a
better way of connecting entire workbooks than the current linking approach.

------
gigatexal
Dump VBA for C# or Python or something. VBA is trash.

